# Chevy 6.0 - Throttle Body



## BayouBoy2010 (Jun 23, 2008)

*I have a 03 Chevy 1500HD with the 6.0L in it and I love everything about it except mileage...but I knew this when I was buying the truck. Here recently though I've been getting a DC # P1516 which I've done alot of research and everything I find/everybody I talk to says it's a sensor that is made into the throttle body so I have to replace the whole thing. I was wondering if anyone else has had this problem???

If I do replace the Throttle Body does any body have any recommendations? Go back with stock or is there something out there better for performance/mileage? And can anybody tell me any info about throttle body spacers, is it worth the money or no????

Thanks*


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

they make larger throttle bodies and after market ones. i would go back with stock unless you plan on doing a cold air kit and maybe a tune in it.


----------



## BayouBoy2010 (Jun 23, 2008)

Yes right now I am running a SuperChip FlashPaq and I plan on upgrading to a Cold Air Intake here in the next few months....


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

BayouBoy2010 said:


> Yes right now I am running a SuperChip FlashPaq and I plan on upgrading to a Cold Air Intake here in the next few months....


You may be getting that code from the programmer. Uninstall it and see if it goes away.


----------



## Push Pole (Aug 19, 2010)

jay baker is spot on. would be first attempt. also check on tbi kits. from what i know they are no more than a pressure regulator that can stick due to many reasons. have you been running ethanol for a long time? if not; you may have gotten something past the filter that is causing the problem. also the o-rings and springs can fail. also check and see if the electrical signal to tbi corresponds to the throttle position in the check engine diagnostics. hope this helps!


----------



## BayouBoy2010 (Jun 23, 2008)

I have tried programming the truck back down to Stock w/options and it still doesn't seem to help anything. Should I try to program it to the complete Stock option? I figure Stock w/ Options would just mess with the speedo because I left all of the user options on stock value.

I have heard that the sensors can get messed up due to ethanol/moisture because of the crappy fuel we get now days. I had a guy tell me to pull the Throttle Body off and clean the inside of it really good with like B12 or something to try and clean/drive out any ethanol/moisture that could be there. He said it just maybe worth a shot.

And sorry but PushPole what are you talking about when you say TBI Kit? I've never seen that abbreviation before.

Also what would yalls opinions on throttle body spacers? And I go back to my original question if I went with a slightly bigger throttle body would I get better performance or mileage? Or would it not really be noticeable?

Thanks for yalls help and time!!! Tight Lines!!!


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Throttle body spray and cleaner!! use it......flush/clean it out esp. the flap


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

throttle body spacers are a waste of money. I would go back to stock. What are you using to tune your truck?

You can try contacting a local tuner, Jake tunes trucks and might have the answer for you
e-mail : [email protected]
phone : 281-529-5950


----------

